# Buyer Beware - 1936 Olimpic Memorabilia



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Better than most, but still as phoney as a nine bob note.

1936 Olimpic Games Memorabilia

No prizes but, aside from the obvious spelling error (checked and it is Olympic in German), what other clues are there that this is a phoney.

It was Â£120 when I last checked. Hope nobody on the forum is bidding on this one.

Julian (L)


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Is not the seconds hand a bit long? must look awful when anywhere but the bottom, also the eagle is wrong, the nazis stopped using left facing eagles in 1935 on the orders of hitler himself



Julian Latham said:


> Better than most, but still as phoney as a nine bob note.
> 
> 1936 Olimpic Games Memorabilia
> 
> ...


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm... the seller seems to have realised his mistake and corrected his spelling to 'Olympic'.

Strangest thing of all is that you would simultaneously sell a 'vanity mirror' that is clearly made using the same eagle crest template, but for the tiny change in dates from '36 to '35. The back of the mirror is even the same size as the pocket watch (well, supposedly 2mm larger, but hey).

Did Jughans make vanity mirrors? I doubt it.

Bizarre that you wouldn't notice and bid - or not bid - accordingly.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I reckon that the "Junghans" engraver was on the Schnapps - really good kwalitat engraving of the wee flowers on the movement :lol:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done! It has been removed :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree, well done


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Can we add a 'caped crusader' type smilie to the selection of emoticons? Maybe one with an RLT cape??

:lol:


----------

